# Why you shouldn't kick a concrete fence down!



## TreeTiger (9 Oct 2009)

Vandal egged on by his mates gets his comeuppance 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xb-jNmb4_4


----------



## truthseeker (10 Oct 2009)

Super OUCH.

Its hard to know if that was actually vandalism, but if it was - he got what he deserved.


----------



## UptheDeise (10 Oct 2009)

He actually ended up losing his foot over that and a lot of nerve damage was done to his leg.


----------



## Caveat (10 Oct 2009)

UptheDeise said:


> He actually ended up losing his foot over that and a lot of nerve damage was done to his leg.



If it was vandalism, a bitter lesson then.


----------



## Ancutza (10 Oct 2009)

> He actually ended up losing his foot over that and a lot of nerve damage was done to his leg.



How do you know that?  If it was vandalism then it was no less than he deserved.


----------



## UptheDeise (10 Oct 2009)

I saw this video months back and read a story written up by a journalist on it. Sorry I can't provide a link. I don't see physical punishment as the way to go but ye're right he got his just deserts.


----------



## Ancutza (10 Oct 2009)

Don't mean to be overly harsh but truly if this was vandalism then I find it hard to have any sympathy at all.  He's of the same ilk as the moron that dragged a key down the side of my wife's car in a car park for no obvious reason.  Not illegally parked or blocking anyone and nothing flash, it's a Kia for crying out loud!  Just for badness sake as far as I could see.


----------



## truthseeker (10 Oct 2009)

UptheDeise said:


> I saw this video months back and read a story written up by a journalist on it. Sorry I can't provide a link. I don't see physical punishment as the way to go but ye're right he got his just deserts.


 
Well I wouldnt be in favour of imposing it as a punishment but if in the course of persuing mindless vandalism an idiot puts his foot through a concrete slab causing the slabs above to drop and chop off his foot I find it extremely difficult to have any sympathy for him.

Ill bet that particular lesson prevented future vandalism incidents from the guy.


----------



## RMCF (13 Oct 2009)

Natural selection?


----------



## Purple (13 Oct 2009)

well if he was caught doing it again he wouldn't have a leg to stand on...


----------



## TheBlock (13 Oct 2009)

Purple said:


> well if he was caught doing it again he wouldn't have a leg to stand on...


 

Booooooo


----------



## Caveat (13 Oct 2009)

TheBlock said:


> Booooooo


 
...Hooooooo

He said, as the the wall crashed down onto his foot.


----------



## z107 (14 Oct 2009)

Surely it must be vandalism. If you wanted to remove a concrete fence legitimately, would kicking it down really be your first choice?


----------



## Mpsox (15 Oct 2009)

Purple said:


> well if he was caught doing it again he wouldn't have a leg to stand on...


 
if he wasn't legless when he started it..................


----------

